# hope your day was better



## chuck foster (Oct 22, 2007)

i think we have all had one of those days were nothing goes right, well today was my day :evil: 

i get to work today only to find the shop was broken into and my whole tool box was gone (all 1800 pounds of it) no big problem my boss said to   get on the phone and order everything that was taken. well that sounds great but can you guys remember everything you have in your tool box??? well i sure as h_ll can't. :shock: 

when the work day was over i thought i would just go home and work on a model. 

about a year ago i bought a new mill drill and a new made else were vise and my dad said i should get a kurt vise as it is bullet proof. well i didn't listen and tonight i paid for it. i was milling a piece of oak (thats right wood) and i tightned the vise and broke it almost in half. :shock:  :evil: 
so i get out my old vise (made in the u.s.a. about 4000 years ago) bolted it to the table and finished the job!

while i was doing all this i had my lil brother gas engine running and i knocked it off the bench and bent the crank real bad!

so i start to think (never done that before) i better just give up and go to bed. so as i have always been told "after every job clean your mess" well i started to do that and i dropped my brand new never been used 3/4" ball nosed solid carbid end mill and broke a chunk out of it! :twisted: 
right about then i was so mad i thought about throughing the end mill across the shop, but i stopped and started to laugh. i then shut the lights off and came in the house.

i guess it could be worse..............but i don't know how!!

any who i better get off this puter, cause with my luck today i just might blow up or something!

cheers
          chuck


----------



## wareagle (Oct 22, 2007)

Chuck, hang in there!  We've all had those days!  And look at it this way, if it were a real bad day, you would be injured or worst.


----------



## Cedge (Oct 22, 2007)

Chuck
After a day like yours, I'd be very bloody scared to go take a leak...LOL. I know well the feeling when you just have to laugh at how bad things are.... otherwise you just might cry.

Steve


----------



## tattoomike68 (Oct 22, 2007)

Thats sad, after losing your tools you come home and relive the nightmare.

Sorry chuck.  :cry:


----------



## Hexbasher (Oct 23, 2007)

wow....i don't know what to say

three months ago, i slammed my top drawer of my 41" cabinet on the fingers of some customer (whom i never met before) going through my stuff

5 stitches so i heard....the guy didn't understand why i did that.....i thought my actions were just...i didn't understand why he had to look in my tool box...my boss and everyone else understands not to look in my tool box as i don't look/go through anyone else's, its taboo...its a worst crime than looking through a girlfriends purse

and i'm scared of this scenario happening to me..whats more likely to happen, someone jacking a $100,000 Okuma VMC or my tool box via fork lift...no point chaining my box up (oxy-ace, bolt cutters or a hand grinder aren't hard to find....we have an alarm with monitoring but that only does soo much

some where in my list of civic improvements are to replace the glass doors with metal ones, and a metal lock-box to keep the forklift keys in

good luck replacing all your tools....time to splurge on the shops dime


----------



## Cedge (Oct 23, 2007)

It dawned on me that my last post to this thread might have been taken as laughing at Chuck's misfortune.  Having been down the tool theft road myself, I can feel his pain on an all too personal level. If anyone was offended, please accept my most sincere apology. That was definitely not my intent to belittle his situation.

Steve


----------



## rake60 (Oct 23, 2007)

Chuck there's an unwritten superstition that bad luck comes in 3's
I'd have to say you've more than met the quota for this round.

I hope it's a long time before it comes back to your turn for it again!

Rick


----------



## 1Kenny (Oct 23, 2007)

Chuck,

Glad today is going better. 

Kenny


----------



## wareagle (Oct 23, 2007)

Chuck, that is great news!  After a trauma such as that, it is nice to get the feet back under you.

Congragulate your son on his win!

Best wishes for all of this to turn out well!!


----------



## Mcgyver (Oct 25, 2007)

that'll be like Christmas with 1800 pounds of new tools to unwrap, lucky you!  (all a matter of paradigm, right?)keep an eye on kijiji and craigslist for GTA, Hamilton, Oshawa etc... maybe you'll have the chance to send the men in blue after the ba$tards that stole your stuff.  

I remember years ago being distressed after a car accident and the cop saying, "hey, its just bent metal"  keep perspective and keep having fun


----------



## erik58 (Oct 25, 2007)

been there. lucky I only lost about 500.00 worth of equipment (mig weldor,generator) THE SOB knocked a hole in two feet thick brick wall amazing   got my home adress on part receipts. haven seen him yet but I'll be waiting.some poeple. better days coming good luck Erik


----------



## chuck foster (Nov 23, 2007)

well since all the bad stuff happened, some good stuff has happened  
helped the guy next door get his snow blower out and he paid me with a set of castings for coles corrlis engine. he is not a model guy but he knows i'am so he bought it at a flea market for me. :shock: 
got a piece of brass out of the garbage on the way to work last week, it is 3" x 1/2" x 60". it was just sticking out of the barbage can :shock:  so i then went to the house and asked the guy about the brass and he said he has it for years and never needed it so he just through it way (he has no more).

so things are good............got all new tools and the boss man didn't complain about the price one bit!

my son has a football game tomorrow and if his team wins they will have won the championship for his school!

lovin' life and model building to the fullest...thanks guys for all your kind words
         chuck


----------

